# Where in NC?



## bruce333

I'd like to see how we are distributed throughout the state and I have a hard time with placing where folks are by County. I'd also like to find out how many NC members we have. The boundaries below are purely arbitrary in placement, just to break up the State into smaller pieces.

What area of NC are you in?

I'm in area 3, Johnston County.

click for larger:




> 1: Cherokee, Graham, Clay, Swain, Macon, Jackson, Haywood, Transylvania, Madison, Buncombe, Henderson, Yancey, Mcdowell, Rutherford, Polk, Mitchell, Avery, Burke, Ashe, Watauga, Caldwell
> 
> 2: Alleghany, Wilkes, Alexander, Surry, Yadkin, Davie, Iredell, Rowan, Davidson, Forsyth, Stokes, Rockingham, Guilford, Randolph
> 
> 3: Caswell, Person, Alamance, Chatham, Orange, Durham, Wake, Granville, Vance, Warrren, Franklin, Nash, Wilson, Johnston, Wayne
> 
> 4: Halifax, Edgecombe, Pitt, Greene, Northampton, Hertford, Gates, Bertie, Martin, Beaufort, Hyde, Dare, Tyrell, Currituck, Camden, Pasquotank, Perquimans, Chowan, Washington
> 
> 5: Cleveland, Catawba, Lincoln, Gaston, Union, Anson, Stanly, Cabarrus, Mecklenburg
> 
> 6: Montgomery, Richmond, Moore, Lee, Harnett, Hoke, Scotland, Robeson, Bladen, Sampson, Cumberland
> 
> 7: Columbus, Brunswick, Pender, Duplin, Lenoir, Craven, Pamlico, Jones, Onslow, Carteret, New Hanover


----------



## Todd

Wake County. Area 3


----------



## Dynamik1

Chatham County, just South of Chapel Hill - area 3 I believe


----------



## js

Guilford County - Zone 2


----------



## banjar

Greene County area 4


----------



## tony pasley

Haywood county"1


----------



## Brevard

Henderson County


----------



## johnr

answered the poll, didn't post... area 2 Guilford

hey Brevard, I have some relatives in Brevard and spent many Aprils weekends in Chimney Rock. love that area 

John


----------



## Doorman

Area 2...Guilford County


----------



## slohand

Randolph County, Area 2.


----------



## Brevard

johnr said:


> answered the poll, didn't post... area 2 Guilford
> 
> hey Brevard, I have some relatives in Brevard and spent many Aprils weekends in Chimney Rock. love that area
> 
> John


That is cool. I am really only about 10-15 mins from Brevard. Funny, I actually lived there after I was born and my last name is Brevard.

I love Chimeny Rock. Finally got to go up there for the first time in the 30 years I have been alive when I got married about 6 months ago. The view from there is really cool. We couldnt go to the top of the waterfall due to some trail maintance. It is pretty but we have alot of retirees in the summer. Of course we get the ones who cant drive.


----------



## slickfish

*NC*

Moyock, NC just below Va state line...#4


----------



## gggarf

Forsyth County


----------



## Firemedic21

I'm in area 6 Moore County.


----------



## rccola712

area 1 - good ole watauga


----------



## UNCTEP

# 2 Mooresville - Race City USA


----------



## Tracker

China grove


----------



## babs

Ashe-vegas (Asheville), in West NC (as Matt Mittan calls it).


----------



## 454 Super Redhawk

I'm in Pitt county north of Greenville.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Area 3, Johnston


----------



## kid vishus

Area 3, Orange County, south of Hillsborough.


----------



## Barryd

*I am in.............*

Gaston County ,, Area 5


----------



## dave33

area 7, new hanover co.


----------



## ericridebike

Durham County, Area 3


----------



## BadKarma

pitt county


----------



## FatRotty

Area 7, Pender County Big Ol Burgaw


----------



## twomode

Area 6, days in Cumberland, nights in Moore.


----------



## wrfalcon77

Rowan county...here


----------



## JimDykes

Winston-Salem here.

Jim *****


----------



## intrepid953

Just north of Winston Salem


----------



## kibotos

*Buncombe County*

I'm in East Buncombe County.


----------



## BRAD

Area 4, G-Vegas.


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*Where in NC*

# 1, Henderson County, NC


----------



## jaywill

Rockingham county


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

#1 - Hendersonville, well Henderson County on the map


----------



## matthsenc

Area 3, Johnston County


----------



## tropicmaster

Area 5, Gaston County


----------



## joelh

Area 3,Siler City


----------



## Couch Potato

I am currently in Area 3 (Chapel Hill), but have previously owned homes in Area 1 (Hendersonville) & Area 5 (Charlotte), so I guess one of these days I'll move on to Area 7. :mrgreen:


----------



## troutabout

Finally - I'm #1 in something ! Jackson County.....


----------



## GoldenVolt

Forsyth County:smt1099


----------



## kazcong

Area 3-Orange Country


----------



## twocold

I'm in and from area 3 (in Wake, from Alamance)


----------



## ejfalvo

Outside Chapel Hill, area 3


----------



## skinnyb

Area 1. Buncombe (almost into Haywood).


----------



## secguy

Soon to be living in area 1; Murphy


----------



## TRANE

Guilford area 2


----------



## budrock56

Wilmington


----------



## teapartypat

area 3 Wilson county


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Was stationed in Fayetnam quite some years ago. Nice area overall.


----------



## Enos

Hi every one Wake area 3


----------



## jfishnc

Forsyth County


----------



## CW

Ok, I've only visited but....

Blowing Rock is the place I'd move to. Tweensie Territory, even though the best Zoo in the East is in Asheboro.


----------

